
Microsoft removing support for DRM protected media formats from Windows 10 - throwaway2048
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/25975/windows-10-loss-music-video-anniversary-update
======
throwaway2048
[https://i.imgur.com/KOWCRnZ.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/KOWCRnZ.jpg) is the
popup that comes up.

What happens if you click "okay I understand", because "okay, I understand"
isn't a positive nor is it a negative confirmation to do the update, its
acknowledgement of the statement being issued.

Terrible UI design.

~~~
psgbg
Alt-F4 to accept the upgrade to windows 10, sounds in my ears.

